# Happy Birthday toddpedlar



## PB Moderating Team (Dec 28, 2010)

1 member is celebrating a birthday on 12-28-2010:

-toddpedlar (born 1969, Age: 41)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## dudley (Dec 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday Todd, I pray Gods blessings for you and your loved ones.


----------



## seajayrice (Dec 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## re4med (Dec 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## baron (Dec 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Berean (Dec 28, 2010)

*Happy Birthday!*


----------



## Wayne (Dec 28, 2010)

Almost belated


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 28, 2010)

Sorry to have missed this yesterday, Todd. Happy birthday, you squinty eyed, pointy headed, intellectual, physicist, you.

Is there any truth to the rumor that you were the inspiration for the old cartoon, "Pinky and the Brain"?


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 28, 2010)

DMcFadden said:


> Sorry to have missed this yesterday, Todd. Happy birthday, you squinty eyed, pointy headed, intellectual, physicist, you.
> 
> Is there any truth to the rumor that you were the inspiration for the old cartoon, "Pinky and the Brain"?


 
Ha! I'm not.

Speaking of belated & not belated.... why is it that the announcement text comes up with the wrong date (12/27) even though my date in my profile is correct (12/28)? It seems to have been posted at near the stroke of midnight eastern time early this morning (12/28) but states that my birthday is 12/27 (which it ain't)? Is anyone else's birthday greeting similarly messed up?

Todd


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 28, 2010)

Now I know why people were wishing you a belated birthday. The auto birthday code has been goofy. I found a fix so it posted the birthday greeting on the right time but now it put the wrong date. I fixed the message so it won't display the wrong date now. It'll just say that the member is celebrating a birthday _today_.


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 28, 2010)

toddpedlar said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to have missed this yesterday, Todd. Happy birthday, you squinty eyed, pointy headed, intellectual, physicist, you.
> ...


 
Were you assuming that I meant to refer to you as the inspiration for "the brain"???


----------



## Scott1 (Dec 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday!

And look what YOU got,

an abundance of wishes from "the PB moderating team!"


----------



## Herald (Dec 28, 2010)

Todd, I'll be celebrating your birthday with a snifter of Courvoisier VF (I can't afford the XO).


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Dec 29, 2010)

From one Todd to another, Happy Birthday!


----------

